# Arbor 2014 Snowboard updates



## Tackle (Nov 18, 2012)

Why there is a R close to the watchtower and tha A frame?? They are camber they need a big C; I would prefer a rocker but they stay with a camber for the powder series.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

The guy in charge of building the PDF's just got demoted. 

Some details:

A-Frame and Watchtower - We took the existing sidecut, flex, and waist width of the current designs and added a drawn out nose and squared off tail. The additions give the boards a more contemporary design language for directional big mountain lines. When combined with their "stringer" wood topsheets, both models now feel like the classic rockets they were intended to be. The tip and tail heights have been lowered from 380 ramps to the 550 radius used on the new Coda. This creates a sleek, lowered look and much improved float. Expect the same amazing edge hold as before with better performance in deep snow. These models are true-to-form classic camber machines - mountain guns that now feature a more contemporary take on the directional experience.


----------



## JVee (Sep 8, 2009)

Are the Watchtower or A-Frame setback with stance? What is their largest size they come in? Are they supposed to be featured as pow decks?


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

JVee said:


> Are the Watchtower or A-Frame setback with stance? What is their largest size they come in? Are they supposed to be featured as pow decks?


The A-Frame was setback 2 inches and was positioned as a big Mountain gun and the largest size was 170. The Watchtower is wider and had a max size of 167.

From the info so far the other design elements will remain the same and no updates to the previously provided and expected sizes have been mentioned.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

whats the difference between the whiskey and formula?


----------



## JVee (Sep 8, 2009)

Found all the specs with the 2014 Arbor catalogue 

Has anyone actually tested these two boards out? They look great but wondering how they ride. wondering if you could put them in the class of Rossignols Experience / XV or Venture Storm?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

snowklinger said:


> whats the difference between the whiskey and formula?


The flex and a few other things. I've ridden both.


----------



## TheNorminator (Jan 6, 2013)

Dang, those boards look so sexy! I really like the natural wood look and the choices Arbor makes for the wood grain, pattern, and other graphics is fantastic. Their boards look simple, but I prefer the natural look compared to a board with complex graphics that make my head hurt.

I probably shouldn't pick a board based on graphics, but luckily, Arbor makes kick-ass boards too :thumbsup:


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

snowklinger said:


> whats the difference between the whiskey and formula?


Here are the Arbor update notes on those models:

Formula & Whiskey - We felt it was time to give this important shape a more contemporary look and further increase the wow factor when customers see the price tag of these models. The idea was to slim it down a bit and give it a flavor that felt fresh and modern. I think we nailed it. Similar shapes can be seen from other brands at much higher price points. Matching our overall on-mountain design philosophy - we dropped the tips from 380 to 400 and lengthened the transition zones to create both added float and cleaner performance. Another very important note on these models - they will no longer be produced with the Mission core - our former low-end composite offering, which has been discontinued. Going forward all boards with Mission cores will now utilize our full-length wood Medicine core. This change will absolutely improve performance with a lighter more responsive ride. The combined shape and core change will make all three of these boards much better offerings at their respective price points.


----------



## Some Guy (Mar 13, 2013)

TheNorminator said:


> Dang, those boards look so sexy! I really like the natural wood look and the choices Arbor makes for the wood grain, pattern, and other graphics is fantastic. Their boards look simple, but I prefer the natural look compared to a board with complex graphics that make my head hurt.
> 
> I probably shouldn't pick a board based on graphics, but luckily, Arbor makes kick-ass boards too :thumbsup:


You aren't alone. i just had the biggest wrench thrown in my plans for what i want to buy for next season. It's a good thing we have summer to decide and look at catalogs.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Hey Wired out of curiosity this is the new catalog not the ones at SIA right?


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Hey Wired out of curiosity this is the new catalog not the ones at SIA right?


Yes sir. This came in a dealer email on the 15th with descriptions of the updates/changes that we can expect for fall. I had posted some photos after the shows of the samples that were displayed there but these changes have happened since then. The email ended with, "there is more to come" and I will be sure to post here as we learn more.


----------



## tonyisnowhere (Sep 24, 2012)

Awesome thanks for the seek peek. Arbor love.


----------



## Tackle (Nov 18, 2012)

Hi Wired sorry but my English is not so good; did arbor change the line of 2014?? The catalogue of 2014 saw on zuzupopo is wrong?? Did they do something for powder wide and rocker???
Thanks


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Wiredsport said:


> Yes sir. This came in a dealer email on the 15th with descriptions of the updates/changes that we can expect for fall. I had posted some photos after the shows of the samples that were displayed there but these changes have happened since then. The email ended with, "there is more to come" and I will be sure to post here as we learn more.


Thanks for that clarification. They've kind of gone silent with me since Elan decided to go Kaput. Thankfully I don't think there's any changes from the decks I was sent to what's listed in your photos.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Tackle said:


> Hi Wired sorry but my English is not so good; did arbor change the line of 2014?? The catalogue of 2014 saw on zuzupopo is wrong?? Did they do something for powder wide and rocker???
> Thanks


Yes, these are changes to the 2014 line. I am unsure what Zuzupopo has listed on their site. Please post a link so we can compare.


----------



## Tackle (Nov 18, 2012)

zuzupopo / Catalogues - Arbor


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Tackle said:


> zuzupopo / Catalogues - Arbor


That catalogue is no longer correct. Many of the boards have had updates since that was produced and will not appear as they do in that catalogue. The changes that I am aware of are posted above but there may be more announced in the upcoming months.


----------



## Tackle (Nov 18, 2012)

Let us know when and where we can find the new catalogue; do you know if they do a powder board with the rocker?? Maybe the watchtower and A frame are really R (the system rocker) this would be a real news!!!!!!!


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Hey Wiredsport, I was wondering,.. earlier this year you posted some images of the Arbor boards for 2014. One of them had a _Beautiful_, Burl Wood topsheet! That was an _amazing_ looking board! A real work of art!! I was a little disappointed not to see it in the line up you posted here!

Any idea if _that_ board could still wind up as a production model for next season? ...and if so, what the profile & specs for it would be?

Thanks!


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

chomps1211 said:


> Hey Wiredsport, I was wondering,.. earlier this year you posted some images of the Arbor boards for 2014. One of them had a _Beautiful_, Burl Wood topsheet! That was an _amazing_ looking board! A real work of art!! I was a little disappointed not to see it in the line up you posted here!
> 
> Any idea if _that_ board could still wind up as a production model for next season? ...and if so, what the profile & specs for it would be?
> 
> Thanks!


Hi Chomps,

These are just updates to the previously announced models. There have been no deletions announced or suggested. The board you are referring to is the Visconti version of the Draft model. There have not been and shape changes announced yet on that one. I will be sure to let you know if we get more info there. 

We have not heard anything about a new rockered Pow specific design. The Watchtower is a wider offset, cambered model. That thing looks ready to rip in the deep stuff.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

OK,.. Cool! I'll keep an eye out for it. I wasn't looking to replace my 2010/11 Roundhouse with a rocker board, but I might consider it just for all the "Ooooh's 'n' Ahhhhh's" that board will no doubt bring on the hill!  (_...can't get 'em for my riding just yet, might as well get 'em for the gear!!_) :laugh:


----------



## Sudden_Death (Mar 23, 2011)

BA, you had mentioned a while back that the Whiskey felt a bit dead to you on first ride. Was that while it had the mission core, and have you tried it since the update?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I'm waiting to hear back on that one honestly.


----------



## Tackle (Nov 18, 2012)

Hey wired where is possible to find the new Arbor catalogue 2014


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Tackle said:


> Hey wired where is possible to find the new Arbor catalogue 2014


I don't think they have been issued yet.

I did receive updated dimensions last week if you are interested.

Thanks


----------



## West Baden Iron (Jan 31, 2013)

Tackle said:


> Hey wired where is possible to find the new Arbor catalogue 2014


I think this is it.

http://www.sideshore.ch/cms/index.p...ages/Downloads/Arbor Snow Catalog 2013_14.pdf

Jason


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

West Baden Iron said:


> I think this is it.
> 
> http://www.sideshore.ch/cms/index.p...ages/Downloads/Arbor Snow Catalog 2013_14.pdf
> 
> Jason


Hi,

This is the old 2014 catalogue. These were the ones released a few months ago at trade show time. The new shapes and dimension updates have not yet been published in a new catalogue yet that I am aware of.


----------



## Scholar (Apr 15, 2013)

*but*

coda.... but but but


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> I'm waiting to hear back on that one honestly.


Damn. I was hoping to hear the Whiskey was a good Coda replacement. The Coda is one of my favorite boards all time, just so springy and fun. But they've changed the shape for this year and was hoping the Whiskey would suffice.

Hope that's changed with the new core.


----------



## Tackle (Nov 18, 2012)

Is it possible to find and see the new 2014 Arbor catalogue???


----------



## TLN (Sep 7, 2010)

Tackle said:


> Is it possible to find and see the new 2014 Arbor catalogue???


Here it is, sir! Clikme!


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

TLN said:


> Here it is, sir! Clikme!


Skateboards!?


----------



## TLN (Sep 7, 2010)

hktrdr said:


> Skateboards!?


Sorry  I thought it was a snowboards. I've recently got it from there, and poster eve without opening it )

Click me again


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

TLN said:


> Sorry  I thought it was a snowboards. I've recently got it from there, and poster eve without opening it )
> 
> Click me again


Still no dice - that is the old catalog...


----------



## TLN (Sep 7, 2010)

That 2013-14, as I can see. There's one newer?


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

TLN said:


> That 2013-14, as I can see. There's one newer?


Read the first two pages of this thread: Arbor came out with a product line-up and catalog (the one you linked to) and subsequently made quite a few additions/changes. And AFAIK nobody has uploaded the new/updated catalog - your link is to the first (now old )2013-14 version.


----------



## Tackle (Nov 18, 2012)

This is weird!!!!! July no catalogue!!!!!


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

A-Frame looks fantastic. Can't wait to be back on mine next season....


----------



## Tackle (Nov 18, 2012)

Still no 2013/2014 new Arbor catalogue?????


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Tackle said:


> Still no 2013/2014 new Arbor catalogue?????


'fraid not. 2014 is already showing up and Arbor has sent notice that they should be shipping shortly. Reports are that the finish work coming out of the new factory is top notch. I will be sure to get photos as soon as these new decks arrive.

STOKED!


----------



## Tackle (Nov 18, 2012)

Ok thanks let us know ASAP


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

Anyone know if there are anymore updates on the changes Arbor made to their 2014 line-up? Is the new catalog out?


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

scotty100 said:


> Anyone know if there are anymore updates on the changes Arbor made to their 2014 line-up? Is the new catalog out?


Hi Scotty,

The new 2014 boards are all now available. I have not seen any official updates to the catalogue pdf's or anything in print yet. Did you have any specific questions?


----------



## OU812 (Feb 2, 2013)

Were Arbor's built at the Elan factory before? Where are they being made now?


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Scotty,
> 
> The new 2014 boards are all now available. I have not seen any official updates to the catalogue pdf's or anything in print yet. Did you have any specific questions?


Hi wired, Nothing specific other than wondering if anymore boards were updated and if so what were the changes etc. Also any early intel on how those that were changed are performing. thanks


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

scotty100 said:


> Hi wired, Nothing specific other than wondering if anymore boards were updated and if so what were the changes etc. Also any early intel on how those that were changed are performing. thanks


Hi, and got it. There were no other changes to the line after the original group had been posted. The new decks do look really nicely built but they only recently arrived so I am unsure that any have seen any real snow time yet. Waiting....


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

OU812 said:


> Were Arbor's built at the Elan factory before? Where are they being made now?


Arbor boards are now manufactured by SWS in Dubai.


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

I was in a local REI yesterday that had the new element, roundhouse and coda out on the floor. Superb looking boards. Really beautiful to look at. Makes me want to demo one for sure.


----------

